# Amano Freaking Out



## touch of sky (Nov 1, 2011)

I have seen mine do that, too, and never really figured out what was going on. They would do it after they had settled into the tank, too. I think they are very sensitive to any water condition changes.


----------



## trixella (Jan 24, 2011)

Have you ever lost any after they do this? I hope the poor little thing will be okay.


----------



## touch of sky (Nov 1, 2011)

No, they didn't die, and eventually settled down. They would do it after water changes, too. Actually, come to think of it, they haven't been doing it lately. I wonder if young ones are more apt to behave this way.


----------



## trixella (Jan 24, 2011)

Maybe a more established tank is key with them. Even though my tank is fully cycled it's still a new set up and the water parameters will definitely change in the next 6 months.


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

Maybe the new water conditions is triggering mating behavior, which makes the amano(assuming male) swim all around the tank looking for females. In my tank, my cherry shrimps would swim frantically around the tank every so often due to mating behavior, some say it is innate, some say it may be due to a water change trigger "seasonal" changes... yea.. i don't know what i am talking about


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Do you run CO2 in your tank?


----------



## trixella (Jan 24, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Do you run CO2 in your tank?


No. I have dosed it with Excel while it was still cycling but it's been about 5 days since I dosed it. My cherry is acting okay in it.


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

My bee shrimp did the same thing after a big wc. Then he was fine after many laps. Only 2 of the 5 actted this way and they were. Both my smallest ones the larger ones were fine. I think the small ones are males. This tank was a low tech no co2 or anything tank. The water is just about the same as tap water. 

The slightly cooler temp change could have excited them along with extra clean water. My amano freak out for shrimp food. I have seen them swim like MADD looking for the food once they get some they are happy.


----------



## trixella (Jan 24, 2011)

> Then he was fine after many laps.


I wish mine only did a few laps. He still going crazy after 16 hours, he's gotta be exhausted.


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

trixella said:


> I wish mine only did a few laps. He still going crazy after 16 hours, he's gotta be exhausted.


That is a long time. What's the temp? Try feeding him.


----------



## trixella (Jan 24, 2011)

Snowflake311 said:


> That is a long time. What's the temp? Try feeding him.


The temp is 75 degrees and I threw an algae wafer in last night which he's ignored.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

Mine do that every other Monday, fish tank maintenance day. The following day they are fine. He is probably checking out the confines of the new tank. If he still does it tomorrow I would start to worry but not today.


----------



## trixella (Jan 24, 2011)

Well he's finally chilled out. I just tested my TDS and it's at 209, I used mostly ro water mixed with a little tap when I set it up so I don't know why the TDS is that high. Maybe the Seachem iron I dosed it with a couple of times several days ago? I'm going to do a water change right now and see if that will bring the TDS down a little just in case that's what was bothering him.


----------



## AshleyMac (Jun 22, 2011)

My female Amano would do this after water changes when she was younger, now that she is a few years older I rarely see her do it...If it makes you feel better my Amano has proved (knock on wood) to be basically bullet proof.


----------

